# [SOLVED] Uploading photos to computer help



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone -every single time I want to upload from my iphone 3S to computer -* ALL the darn photos* on the phone have to load onto the computer!

Isn't there a way to upload only one??

I know how to do upload to Facebook. Can anyone answer this basic question?
thanking you in advance, respectfully lf


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Uploading photos to computer help*

That is a downside to owning an Apple device.

If there are pictures that need to be added or removed they must be moved to the PC as well.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Uploading photos to computer help*

Oh dear , thank you Master, lennon


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem!


----------

